# TV?What do you watch?



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I watch alot of the history channel and Discovery.I kinda sad shark week is over.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> I watch alot of the history channel and Discovery.I kinda sad shark week is over.


Shark Week kicked arse!!!!
I have my Tivo set up to record all the MotoX racing. I also like to watch the History Channel,Discovery, Court TV, Speed Channel and NFL Network.....that is about all I watch besides Jay Leno at night.
I used to watch ESPN but there is waaayyyyy tttoooooo many Poker nites on there. I turned off ESPN for good the other day when I flipped over to see what was on and ,get this, The RPS Championships was on.....yes, you guessed it...Rock-Paper-Scissors Championships were on.....with a darned referee to see who won.....sheesh......


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

They will show RPC but no RC whats up with that


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Haters!!!!!!Get this,They say they train year round for this championship.........sume tuff stuff....lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

How do you train for that?Never mind i know.lol


----------



## RIK LOPEZ (Jul 16, 2007)

*what I watch*

shark week was tha shiznit Discovery HD theatre,im hooked...Also X-games are here,Supermoto rules half dirt half on road...A dirt bike with street slicks,man I gotta build me one of those.........


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Not much time but*

I record the Drags on Espn Classic and then look out for Pinks and American Hotrod and American Chopper new shows. I like Overhaulin too when it comes on. Humm? I'm a Wheel MANIAC!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I really don't watch much TV. About like the others above, Discovery TLC ect. Shark Week was great, I'm also a bit sad that it's over.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you guys see that kid crash on that skateboard? I think it was last week. Not to discount the fall but I was amazed at how HUGE that 1/2 pipe was. Its been a while since Ive watched that stuff, but man Ive never seen one quite that big. That guy fell like 60 ft. Thats over 5 stories.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i watch comedy central!!! and discovery and history and spike


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

F1


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

As little as possible. 

Disney channel with my daughter: Suite Life of Zach and Cody, Raven, Phil of the Future.
Sometimes, cough, also with daughter and wife: Dancing With the Stars, American Idol, So you think You Can Dance, and lately the the show about the music Lyrics.

My choices are History Channel, Discovery Channel, and sometimes that show where the Japanese folks go thru the obstacle courses. 

I prefer to do some online gaming, lately with World of Warcraft. Was liberated from Everquest addiction about a year ago. Had over 65 days of playing tallied up, that is 65 twenty four hour days.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ronborsk said:


> I prefer to do some online gaming, lately with World of Warcraft. Was liberated from Everquest addiction about a year ago. Had over 65 days of playing tallied up, that is 65 twenty four hour days.


Which server?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw that Danny, he has to have surgery on his wrist and he has a cracked vertabrae. AND he wanted to skateboard in a comp next week!!!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Military channel, Speed,ESPN ...... As far as TV shows go, Heroes,Lost
CSI Vegas. Just started watching reruns of Dexter on showtime. Normally when I get 
off work I'll just check those first 3 channels and just watch whichever is more interesting. But thats only if one of my regular shows isnt on !


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

World of Warcraft = Moon Guard, character name is Bordock
Everquest was Errollisi Marr

I second that on Heroes. Interesting show.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

my fav is UFC i watch it every time it is on


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> my fav is UFC i watch it every time it is on


yup!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ufc*



insaneracin2003 said:


> yup!!!!!!!


Ahhh yeah! Patiently waiting to watch Gabriel Gonzaga whoop up on old man Randy!

I too have a bad PPV habit with those UFC fights!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont watch much tv. The power block on Spike I guess!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I watch speed channel alot, wife swap, american idol, jacka$$, viva la bam, Rob & Big and what ever new releases blockbuster has in stock which is usually nothing.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally forgot about Rob & Big. That show kills me !


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

my favorite episode of that show is when big jumped over the banister and landed on the couch and broke it.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

nah courtney...When he was on the half pipe and went flat on his back hahaha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

any of you UFC guys check out the new lineups and fight cards? 

Georges St. Pierre, Mirko Cro Cop, Chuck Liddell, Keith Jardine, Diego Sanchez, Randy Cotoure, Spencer Fisher, Mike Swick, Chris Leben, Michael Bispbing, Josh Koschek, Joe Stephensen, and Frank Mir are ALL coming off of losses and will be hungry for a win in August & September! 

Not to mention, we get to see Gabriel Gonzaga, Dan Henderson, and Rampage Jackson all in action! 

Man, I'm getting excited for EVERY ONE of these fights!

Just FYI, we usually get together at my House and throw these fights up on the home theater projector.......I zoom it up so big the fighters are all like 10 feet tall on the screen!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

does nobody watch any comedy central??? LOL i love friday night standup. i also watch adult swim on cartoon network at 10:00


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is the Shiznit!

Nik, you've got PM


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i love ATHF!! i cant wait to see Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters!!

and courtney i replied back


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't know they had a movie coming?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> any of you UFC guys check out the new lineups and fight cards?
> 
> Georges St. Pierre, Mirko Cro Cop, Chuck Liddell, Keith Jardine, Diego Sanchez, Randy Cotoure, Spencer Fisher, Mike Swick, Chris Leben, Michael Bispbing, Josh Koschek, Joe Stephensen, and Frank Mir are ALL coming off of losses and will be hungry for a win in August & September!
> 
> ...


So CV, Is this an invite you are throwing out form me and my wifey??
oohhh yeessssss,UFC is where it is......i get EVERY PPV that comes on....awsome cards coming up on the next 2 PPV's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That is absolutely an invite Paul........would love to have you guys. I usually make fajitas and margaritas and crank up the home theater to where you can really feel'em takin that knee to the face!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

courtney the movie already came out and is on dvd. they didnt really advertise it anywhere but Adult Swim


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That is absolutely an invite Paul........would love to have you guys. I usually make fajitas and margaritas and crank up the home theater to where you can really feel'em takin that knee to the face!


haha.or cro-cop taking the foot to the head from gonzaga.....ouch!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooohhhh....I can remember and picture cro-cop falling back on his leg right now! That is etched in my head for some reason.....I'll never forget that! It all happened in a split second and there war cro-cop just shriveled up on the ground with his leg twisted up.....makes me cring thinking about it!

I'm VERY anxious to see if that was a fluke for Gonzaga, or if he is the real deal......he is the fastest heavyweight I have ever seen.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Fedor Emelianenko is the best heavyweight. I cant wait for him to fight in the UFC!!!!!!!!not taking any thing away from gonzaga or randy they are both good but Fedor is awesome.dude is a freak.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what about the Shogun fight that will be awesome


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard about emilianenko, but never watched him. I have tried to watch the other UFC like shows like Pride, but just can't get into them for some reason.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I've heard about emilianenko, but never watched him. I have tried to watch the other UFC like shows like Pride, but just can't get into them for some reason.


That guy is an animal. I saw him fight Cro-Cop. Great fight!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

who won that fight?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

he beat cro cop down he dont fight very often no one will fight him no BS.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

he wanted to fight tim siliva but siliva would not take the fight.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Sylvia is done.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just watched that Mirko vs. Fedor fight.......Mirko put up a good fight, but Fedor definitely figured him out pretty quick and took advantage of it.

What I saw Fedor doing is what I saw Gonzaga doing......being good at all facets of the game: big, strong, cardio, fast, accurate, active, ground skills, standing skills, etc.

most of the time, people are better at one, and give up a little on the other. If they're big and strong, they're usually a little slower. If they're really active, they're usually a little reckless. If they're good on the ground, they're not as good standing up....etc, etc.

There is a new crop of people coming up who don't trade one for the other....they're good at all of them. People like Fedor and Gonzaga are part of this new school crew. MMA is about to step up to another level, and all the big stars are about to fall to new stars......mark my words: over the next year, the old champs will fall, and a new breed will rise.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I think your right courtney.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm rooting for Wahoo McDaniel


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

danthrc said:


> I'm rooting for Wahoo McDaniel


LOL!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

CV,That time has already come,,,,,Rampage wooped up on Lidell, Silva put Franklins nose in another state. the time is here boys,can you hear it,the winds of change........come on UFC


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what about this???
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OcyZLdXo4g


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I completely neglected rampage! He's definitely talented, but I can't stand to hear him talk so much carp! 

Anderson Silva is kind of boring to watch though, but he's also definitely good.

Matt Hughes, Chuck Liddell, Tim Sylvia, Randy Coture, Tito Ortiz, Rich Franklin......all the big names are fading fast!

8/25 is the next fight......can't come quick enough!

BTW, Phil.........is Fedo scheduled for a fight any time soon?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How about this nik?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what am i supposed to see???


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

courtney those are the same exact kind of cars. in fact if you look at almost any formula offroad video youll will allmost always see a clip of a car driving through water.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't know Courtney but i look to see him in the UFC soon cant wait.I don't like to here rampage talk either to much BS! That was a lucky punch on chuck i would like to see a rematch. Wanderlei Silva beat Rampage 2 times easy I am hoping Dan Henderson will shut rampage up on 8/9.I am really looking forward to seeing Shogun fight again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never watched Dan Henderson, but my buddy at work here tells me he's a bad arse....I don't care who does it, but somebody please break rampage's jaw so he can't talk anymore!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Dan is a bad arse i think he can.He put a good arse wipping on silva you need to go to prides web page they have some good fighters that will be fighting in the UFC


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry if i am going on and on about this but i love MMA as much as my toy cars.LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey man, I'm going on about it too.......I'm right there with ya Phil! I get soooo pumped up for the UFC fights! 

I agree with you 100%!!!! Watching MMA and being on the drivers stand are pretty much the only things that get my adrenaline pumping!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont know how any one can watch something like football after watching UFC!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Just kidding football fans.lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Just kidding football fans.lol


NFL doesnt come on Sat nite before UFC ppv Phil......lol
I love my Football and I love my UFC and I love my RC and I love my Motocross. That is what i am about........ACTION BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea action like RPSC !!!!!!!lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> yea action like RPSC !!!!!!!lol


I just got finished training for that.......almost broke a sweat.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i just found out that theyre gonna have a big MMA fight in the conroe convention center


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

do you know who?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

www.ultrapureproductions.com


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool thanks nick.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no prob


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

lets get a big ole crew of us together and go see that mofo!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Will Go!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ill be there!! finally!! something thats not an hour away from me!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ultra pure mma Oct.31st @ 8pm channel 55


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what is channel 55 for you paul? 

did you hear that M-1 Fighting signed Fedor Emilianko and offered Randy Cotoure $1 million plus to come fight him!?!?!?!?!? Deal is waiting to be inked and setting up for February!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

CV, I have a video of Couture explaining why he left the UFC and he talks about the Fedor fight....let me find it and i will post it here


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Find It!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

It is kinda long (45 min) so when you have time. gotta watch it. Good info in it.

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=1316


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

insaneracin2003 said:


> It is kinda long (45 min) so when you have time. gotta watch it. Good info in it.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=1316


Click link at bottom ( continue to requested page.)


----------

